

One Shellcode To Rule Them All: Cross-Platform Exploitation - borski
https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/blog/cross-platform-exploitation?utm_source=hn

======
ShaneWilton
Here's a link to the slides: [http://www.slideshare.net/ShaneWilton/one-
shellcode-to-rule-...](http://www.slideshare.net/ShaneWilton/one-shellcode-to-
rule-them-all)

